# simpsons hit and run disk problem



## canonblast24 (Sep 15, 2007)

everytime i try and install simpsons hit and run it says plz insert disk 1 but its already in the drive. it seems to get stuck on a file called l4r7.p3d 

any ideas?


----------



## zybez (Sep 15, 2007)

The disk might be damanged or you might have more than one drive. Try to reinstall the game... use only ONE drive (if you have more than one).


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

if still not working and the disc is damage, contact the company.


----------



## canonblast24 (Sep 15, 2007)

no ive tried to install it several times. i think the disk is missing a file called l4r7.p3d.

i cant contact the company cause im borrowing the game from a freind!

thanks anyway!


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

where did he get it from?


----------



## canonblast24 (Sep 15, 2007)

not sure. but i think he got it a while ago so itd be too late for money back


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

is it the original copy for the game or its burned?


----------



## canonblast24 (Sep 15, 2007)

original copy.


----------



## canonblast24 (Sep 15, 2007)

why?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

hmm, i concur with you, the file is missing on your disk, contact your friend and tell him the issues.


----------



## canonblast24 (Sep 15, 2007)

i could download it i guess but that would take ages


----------



## canonblast24 (Sep 15, 2007)

has anyone got any other ideas


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Search the CD for that file, if you find it, try to copy it to your desktop. If it doesn't copy over, then the disk is damaged.

The disc wouldn't be 'missing' any files, if anything, there's a scratch or something on the CD, and since the program can't access it, it thinks it's missing.


----------



## canonblast24 (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah looks damged

looks like im stuffed then =[


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

You can try contacting the company, most game companies will sell you a replacement CD for like $10 or so, which is better than buying the game again.


----------



## canonblast24 (Sep 15, 2007)

its not my game so i cant


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

ask your friend to contact the company


----------

